# Hitch Mounted Tandem Bike Rack



## gtran1502

If you read my post in the lounge, you would have seen that my roof rack was stolen. Since the yakima was so easily stolen, I'm thinking about slapping a tow hitch on the car instead. Given the huge wheel base of a tandem bike, does anyone here use a hitch mounted tandem bike rack? Are there any issues with this kind of wheel base fitting into a single lane on the freeway?

I'm considering ordering one of these: http://cyclesimplex.com/tandem-bike-racks.asp

GT


----------



## buck-50

gtran1502 said:


> If you read my post in the lounge, you would have seen that my roof rack was stolen. Since the yakima was so easily stolen, I'm thinking about slapping a tow hitch on the car instead. Given the huge wheel base of a tandem bike, does anyone here use a hitch mounted tandem bike rack? Are there any issues with this kind of wheel base fitting into a single lane on the freeway?
> 
> I'm considering ordering one of these: http://cyclesimplex.com/tandem-bike-racks.asp
> 
> GT


Seems like an awesome way to get your tandem clipped. Would not want to even think of driving with that in town.


----------



## 2wheel-lee

buck-50 said:


> Seems like an awesome way to get your tandem clipped. Would not want to even think of driving with that in town.


Agreed!

I drive a wide full-sized truck and I wouldn't dare trust a tandem on that rack! That's scary!


----------



## gtran1502

Yeah, decided against that. Tried to fit the entire thing in my Scion TC with both wheels off, but the car is 6 inches too short. Guess I need to find a plan B.

GT


----------



## Crampandgoslow

Well, if you had a larger vehicle, like a van, I'd recommend the ATOC Draftmaster, which is awesome for carrying tandems and half-bikes. I'm sure it'd work on regular cars, but I'm not sure you'd gain the full effect of your bikes riding in your vehicle's slipstream.

I took 3 bikes to Tucson and back and the van mileage was great considering all the gear we were hauling.


----------



## gtran1502

Decided against any hitch mounted option. Buying another yakima with the insurance money and taking it off when it's not in use. Damn thieves take away the practicality of having a roof rack on the car at all times....cest la vie.......

GT


----------



## cogtooth

I have an old Thule tandem mount, but it is so much nicer to use a $29 regular bike hitch receiver hitch mount rack when going only short distances. It is easy to put the front wheel removed tandem on it and it only takes a minute to install it. It's so cheap, no one would steal it.


----------



## danl1

I have my tandem on a conventional hitch rack (arms holding the top tube of the frame) fairly often. With both wheels off, it's no wider than the mirrors of a car, and it hides completely behind the Pilot.

And with it up in the air, it's no big deal to get the wheels off and on. One of these does come in handy to keep the chain in check:



If width still bothers, the Draftmaster's are all that:


----------



## masherjim

I know this is an older thread but if you still want a solution, try the Thule roof rack system that has locking supports. I used one with my minivan and never had any problems.

Currently I use a 4-place Reese Adventure System hitch mounted rack. I haul my GT tandem in it behind a full sized SUV. There is no hangout. I also turn the front wheel 90 degrees and bungey cord it to shorten things up. No problems so far.


----------



## jays35

I picked up an older Draftmaster off of Craigslist for $250. It is an older version, but a little paint and it it is as good as new. Works great.


----------



## donvale

*long bike tote tandem rack*

The Long Bike Tote® is a hitch mount rack with holders for the wheels so the bike doesn't extend beyond the mirrors.


----------



## metoou2

now that is one big bike rack


----------



## metoou2

that would violate vehicle laws where I live


----------



## jerman

donvale said:


> The Long Bike Tote® is a hitch mount rack with holders for the wheels so the bike doesn't extend beyond the mirrors.


+1 
Love mine, the best


----------

